# Why my amanos hide all the time?



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

I have not seen any of the 6 shrimps, alive or dead in my 100g for 2 week. Do they really hide that much?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine do the same in a tank that has fish, but in my shrimp only tank they are out all the time.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with Roy.

In myt 15 gal. shrimp-only tank the Amanos are out all the time. I just got back from cleaning a friend's 100 gal. tank that has about 50 fish and 30 shrimp. The shrimp hang under the driftwood and don't come out.

I also think that water quality has to do with a reclusive behaviour. If the water is very clean - low ferts and organics - the shrimp seem to be very active.

--Nikolay


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

My amanos are out all the time and i can garuntee that the fert level is low and the the CO2 is as well.
I have about 16, but I would really like to add some more.


----------

